# What is your favorite/best wood splitting MAUL ????



## trx680 (Jan 1, 2018)

You guys that split your own wood the hard way. What is your maul of choice?


----------



## TheAardvark (Jan 1, 2018)

Fiskars X27 is pretty popular


----------



## toddnic (Jan 1, 2018)

Prandy splitting maul.... I don't care for the Fiskars


----------



## mtarbert (Jan 1, 2018)

I split a lot of wood (by hand) and I got to go with the X27.....


----------



## Hasufel (Jan 1, 2018)

Fiskars X27 + Isocore 8# maul is my combo of choice. There's not much I can't split with those two.


----------



## Woody5506 (Jan 1, 2018)

The x27 isn't a maul.

I really like the Stihl Pro maul.


----------



## TheAardvark (Jan 1, 2018)

Woody5506 said:


> The x27 isn't a maul.
> 
> I really like the Stihl Pro maul.


Its better than a maul


----------



## Woody5506 (Jan 1, 2018)

Not for me it isn't. In fact I really am starting to get annoyed of how much the x27 is talked up yet, for the life of me, cannot figure out why swinging a maul is way more comfortable and productive for me than swinging my x27.


----------



## ToolBreaker (Jan 1, 2018)

X27 is amazing for what it does. But, a lot of the time I find it’s better used for flying through what’s left after I have wedge and sledged rather than as an all purpose tool for splitting. 

My 8lb isocore doesn’t get much work as it’s not as fast as the x27 for the small stuff and not as effective as wedge and sledge for the big stuff. But, I’m also terrible at remembering to sharpen them, so YMMV.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 1, 2018)

Woody5506 said:


> Not for me it isn't. In fact I really am starting to get annoyed of how much the x27 is talked up yet, for the life of me, cannot figure out why swinging a maul is way more comfortable and productive for me than swinging my x27.


I drank the X27 kool-aid and the ISO Core...the X27 sets...the maul is far more productive for me.


----------



## JimBear (Jan 1, 2018)

I just use an 8# splitting maul, no idea of the brand & a 3-1/2# double edge ax I have a few wedges but have never used them. American Elm is about the only thing that gives me a hard time.


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Jan 1, 2018)

X25 gets most of the use right now but it's mostly ash and birch which practically splits when I look at it. I use the x27 on bigger stuff. My maul doesn't get much use these days but it has its place too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy hammer (Jan 1, 2018)

The Wilton bash maul, 8 lb.  You can use it to drive wedges as well, and they say it is indestructible.  I love it goes through anything.


----------



## Sawset (Jan 2, 2018)

8lb maul. Not sure of a brand name. Goes through 80% of the stuff here (oak,maple, elm, cherry).  Rent a splitter for the rest.  I tend to stay with things that are traditional and familiar.  And sometimes cheap.  I could get a lifetimes supply of hickory handles for one x27.  Going on 10 years on the current maul, so no change in sight there.  One thing is, temperature here has a lot to do with how easy splitting is.  Went out yesterday to split a few rounds - about zero out.  One was white oak, knarly, tried to break it up last fall with the splitter, gave up and set it aside since it was just a stringy mess.  Gave it a go with the maul - like night and day.  Cracked like a bowling pin.  One face freshly split, nice and smooth, the adjacent face, the old knarly mess.  Elm is a lot of times the same way.  Sometime not, but a lot of times it is.  Hickory I gave up on.  Have to wait till spring with the splitter.​


----------



## Rich L (Jan 2, 2018)

JimBear said:


> I just use an 8# splitting maul, no idea of the brand & a 3-1/2# double edge ax I have a few wedges but have never used them. American Elm is about the only thing that gives me a hard time.


  JimBear ya that elm is a killer to split.I'm trying to inspire myself to go out and start splitting the cord of dried elm that's been looking at me for the past 7 months.Oldtimer says it splits best when it's cold out and it's cold out.To split this stuff I'll use my sledge and a couple of Oregon grenade wedges and then I'll see what the Fiskars can do.


----------



## splions (Jan 2, 2018)

Fiskars x27 is the best...I have an 8lb maul for the heavy stuff.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 2, 2018)

Yup just came in from splitting three or four days worth of Elm.My ten pound sledge and Oregon grenade splitting wedge split the rounds really well.The Fiskars did the clean up and the cold did the rest.


----------



## SuperSpy (Jan 3, 2018)

I bought a cheepo 8 lb maul from the local farm store and promptly broke the hickory handle over-striking it like a moron (I blame slippery gloves).

I went out and bought another one and about a week later broke it in the exact same way.

I then slid a 12" section of 1.5" schedule 40 pipe into the eye of the maul, then a 4' section of 1.25" into that, and welding the ever loving #$&^ out of it (paying attention not to overheat the maul edge itself).

That lasted a few weeks until I slipped again (stupid gloves) and overstruck it right below the weld, breaking the smaller pipe.

The extra weight made it split like a dream too, so I'm probably going to take the other broken one and do it just the same, with a longer section of 1.5" pipe.

I might be stubborn.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 3, 2018)

SuperSpy said:


> I bought a cheepo 8 lb maul from the local farm store and promptly broke the hickory handle over-striking it like a moron (I blame slippery gloves).
> 
> I went out and bought another one and about a week later broke it in the exact same way.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are a candidate for Fiskar products...you break it they replace it free of charge...


----------



## tymbee (Jan 3, 2018)

Interesting the number of folks using eight pound mauls. I've never used anything other than six pound mauls for many years. I don't think adding a couple of pounds would improve things much since if it can't be split with six pounds (twisted/knotty/etc) it's a set aside for the splitter of chainsaw.




JimBear said:


> I just use an 8# splitting maul, no idea of the brand & a 3-1/2# double edge ax I have a few wedges but have never used them. American Elm is about the only thing that gives me a hard time.


----------



## ToolBreaker (Jan 3, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> Sounds like you are a candidate for Fiskar products...you break it they replace it free of charge...



Agreed. Also, they just require a picture for replacement. Not like Stanley which makes you eat the $15 in postage to mail the pieces of the 10 lb sledge back to them when they break every six months. 

Husky also has a good policy, they let you go to Home Depot and trade for a new one. No questions asked. But, the Husky mauls are not as nice as the isocore.


----------



## Hasufel (Jan 3, 2018)

tymbee said:


> Interesting the number of folks using eight pound mauls. I've never used anything other than six pound mauls for many years. I don't think adding a couple of pounds would improve things much since if it can't be split with six pounds (twisted/knotty/etc) it's a set aside for the splitter of chainsaw.


For those of use who don't (yet) have a splitter and noodle only as a last resort, the extra weight that an 8-pound maul offers definitely comes in handy. The 8# Isocore also has a wonderful striking face that makes sledging & wedging much more successful. So far the extra weight hasn't been too tough on my body--I get used to it pretty quickly once splitting season starts. In fact the only problem I've encountered is that the X27 has a slightly longer handle, which leads me to over-strike it sometimes when I've gotten used to the maul.


----------



## mtarbert (Jan 3, 2018)

I bought an 8lb Fiskars Maul last summer and it is Damm Good


----------



## cahaak (Jan 4, 2018)

I've split with both an 8 pound maul I have and with an X25 that I got about 5 years ago.  The X25 would be my go to tool now for splitting especially if the diameter is under about 16" or so.  There are some situation where the increased mass and momentum of the maul works better, such as very large rounds or certain difficult pieces.  The one thing I really like about the X25 is that I can operate it a long time - like fours hours straight is really not a problem.  For wood that splits decent, the ability of the Fiskars to get down into the wood due to the sharpness almost always forces a split on the first hit.  I've found over time that velocity of the impact is one of the keys and I can simply get the fiskars up to a higher velocity due to the lower mass.  Still not as easy as using a splitter, but its a good workout.


----------



## hickoryhoarder (Jan 4, 2018)

I got the one at the hardware store down the street, nine years ago, 29 dollars.  I'm 63 years old, 135 pounds, with every joint arthritic.  It splits anything from beech to hickory to oak, mainly by using the weight of the tool.


----------



## drz1050 (Jan 4, 2018)

I have the X27, a sharp 6 lb maul and an 8 lber.. I usually grab the 6.  Have both an old Japanese Weco maul and a newer Council Tool one, they work about the same.


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 5, 2018)

8 lb maul with fiberglass handle that I got at Tractor supply for $20 . Replaced similar unit that I used for 20 years until the epoxy holding the head to the handle fell apart and the head fell off.


----------



## jsdashoes (Jan 13, 2018)

20 years ago it was a 16# Sotz, now it's a Fiskars X27. Anyone can run anything down, but when you can hit a 16" round of oak or maple once and split it cleanly, it doesnt matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 13, 2018)

I got 2, my favorite is my lowes splitting axe, fiberglass handle with traditional axe head that has welded wings on it, this axe busts through pieces like a hot knife through butter, the other is a the x27, its a great woods axe, very light weight


----------



## CincyBurner (Jan 13, 2018)

I split all wood by hand.  I go X-27 - 66% : Stihl (Ochsenkopf) - 33%

* While not strictly a maul (it's light as an axe, but splits like a maul), and as much as it pains some to admit (me too), the X-27 is very effective at splitting wood.  It's mass produced, it's become the popular, "vanilla" choice for splitting that doesn't have the old world, handcrafted charm.
It is light, splits effectively, is comfortable (no bad handle vibrations), durable construction, with an ingenious safety guard.  It's a good value.
* For stringier species, and gnarlier wood I like the Stihl/ Ochsenkopf - http://www.ochsenkopf.com/en/products/axes/splitting-hammers/
With a 3 kg (6.6 lb) head it's not quite as nimble in the hands. It's has the edge over the X-27 for tougher splits.
It's very nice construction: well designed, polished hardened steel head with hook, a steel collar, and a comfortable hickory handle.
The X-27 tends to explode through wood, while the Ochsenkopf with it's heavier head tends to plow through a split.


----------



## Simonkenton (Jan 13, 2018)

Monster Maul


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 14, 2018)

Simonkenton said:


> View attachment 220578
> 
> 
> Monster Maul


They still make those things? 10lb or better if I remember correctly and hard on the hands and back..


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 14, 2018)

I have little use for any splitting tool that costs more than my $20 8 lb maul.

Why? because I have a smooth,accurate , powerful stroke. I don't need a splitting block, I just stand them up and hit'em. My back and shoulders actually feel better after a session.

No superiority here, but after 500,000 swings one gets pretty good.

IMHO, a Fiskars replaces practice with sharpness and lightweight for control and accuracy. If I were starting out , a Fiskars may be useful but at this point just bling for me


----------



## Nateums (Jan 14, 2018)

I use Fiskars x27 and the maul, I split everything by hand. It is probably most efficient to use the maul to split all the large rounds into smaller, but still large pieces, then go back through it with the x27. I'd rather swing a maul once than an axe 3-4-5 times.

My experience is that the fiberglass can take way more abuse than wood handles.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Jan 14, 2018)

Ash, cherry and straight grained oak or maple = Fiskars X27
Everything else = 8lb maul or splitter


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jan 14, 2018)

X27 here


----------



## Hasufel (Jan 15, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> They still make those things? 10lb or better if I remember correctly and hard on the hands and back..


I almost got one of those to supplement my old 8# maul--now my shoulders and back start hurting just by looking at one! I went to a local store with the intention of picking one up but they were out of stock. Boy am I glad! I was debating whether to order one but started doing some research on this site and went the Fiskars route instead. Never looked back.

EDIT: It was the Ironton 12# maul I was looking at...I guess the monster maul isn't made anymore.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hasufel said:


> I almost got one of those to supplement my old 8# maul--now my shoulders and back start hurting just by looking at one! I went to a local store with the intention of picking one up but they were out of stock. Boy am I glad! I was debating whether to order one but started doing some research on this site and went the Fiskars route instead. Never looked back.
> 
> EDIT: It was the Ironton 12# maul I was looking at...I guess the monster maul isn't made anymore.


One word sums up the monster maul....brutal.


----------



## fvhowler (Apr 16, 2020)

Old thread but I just gotta say I'm still using my Monster Maul I've had for 30 years. I have a older log splitter but the motor seized up. Went back to the Monster and so far about three cords split and stacked this spring. The Monster rarely lets me down. Will work on the splitter this summer and get it ready for next year.


----------



## Simonkenton (Apr 17, 2020)

I got my Monster Maul in 1983.  Hard to beat.   The company went broke about 1988.  You can still find a Monster Maul on craigslist, it will cost you about $125.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Apr 17, 2020)

I use the iso core on my easy splitting stuff. If it can't get it it's the monster maul. If the monster maul doesn't get it done I chuck it into the hydraulic wood splitter pile. No offense to anyone but a axe has no quarter at my house.


----------



## Simonkenton (Apr 17, 2020)

Now, take a look at this jewel!   Ebay has the Monster Maul and the Sotz cant hook for $150.









						Vintage Sotz log lifter & Brave Ind monster maul 16 lb wood splitting tool set   | eBay
					

WE WILL NOT! Because of this, they are sold AS IS, as found.



					www.ebay.com
				




I loved the Sotz company back in the eighties.  I bought their wood stove kit and made a stove from a 55 gallon drum.  And split all my wood with the Monster Maul.
	

		
			
		

		
	







It is weird.  On that ebay ad, the seller calls it a "Sotz" log lifter, which it is.  A type of cant hook.
And then he calls it a "Brave Industry Monster Maul."   I don't know what he is talking about I bought all kinds of stuff from Sotz in the eighties and that is a Sotz Monster Maul.  I never heard of "Brave Industry."


----------



## mrd1995 (Apr 17, 2020)

I am newer to the forum but have been helping my parents and grandparents bring in wood for years. I am on the Fiskars x27 train. I get better speed and speed is energy. Our new property has a lot of dead or dying small Dia. Ash and Cherry I have actually been using a Boys Axe a awful lot I honestly don't know the weight offhand. This never wood have worked when I was younger my Parents and Grandparents had much larger more gnarly timber.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Apr 17, 2020)

Simonkenton said:


> It is weird. On that ebay ad, the seller calls it a "Sotz" log lifter, which it is. A type of cant hook.
> And then he calls it a "Brave Industry Monster Maul." I don't know what he is talking about I bought all kinds of stuff from Sotz in the eighties and that is a Sotz Monster Maul. I never heard of "Brave Industry."



Yea I saw that too. The only "brave" I know of is the brave hydraulic wood splitters.


----------



## Corey (Apr 17, 2020)

My favorite is the Fiskars X27 - would never actually own one, I just love all the stories it generates.  

Rumor has it, you can only swing it with one arm, and you need to choke about half way up on the handle, or you risk splitting not only the wood, but the very atoms it's made of!


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 17, 2020)

You need a variety of weights and head angles so you can pick the most efficient one for the job..sufficient splitting force applied to the wood with the least amount of effort expended. Head speed pays the biggest dividends. Sure, the Monstah will bust through about anything, but I'm no longer willing to expend the effort required to swing it. I'm trying to preserve my body at this point;  I like splitting, but I've refined my technique so as to reduce strain and shock. I let the power splitter handle the tough stuff.


----------



## Simonkenton (Apr 18, 2020)

I have a sentimental attachment to the Sotz.  After reading so many reviews on this forum, four years ago I broke down and bought a Fiskars.    I hate to say it but the Fiskars is better than the Monster Maul.


----------



## heavy hammer (Apr 18, 2020)

Everyone is going to have a favorite.  Some like one for a certain reason where others will not.  I like the Wilton bash maul but it is heavier but it is unbreakable.  As long as it splits wood it is good in my book.  Some just last longer than others.


----------



## Dataman (Apr 18, 2020)

I have 8lb one left over from Wood Days (Pellets Now).  I like the Maul that I am not swinging.   Lots better


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 18, 2020)

Simonkenton said:


> I hate to say it but the Fiskars is better than the Monster Maul.


Yeah, I end up going to the Fiskars (X-27) quite a bit. It's nice and light like the ax, for good speed, but has a little more wedge when you need that to pop the wood apart. All depends what you're splitting; Straight White Ash..a dirty look will pop it in half.


----------



## johneh (Apr 18, 2020)

At 70 with a bad ticker, I prefer the one with a gas engine on it


----------



## Simonkenton (Apr 18, 2020)

I love the Sotz and have used one for over 30 years.  Great maul but it is heavy as Hell.   The Fiskars is about 4 pounds lighter and has a great blade design,  plus, fiberglass handle is lighter than solid steel.  You can get better maul speed with the Fiskars.
I still have my beloved Sotz, but, I don't use it much any more.


----------



## fvhowler (Apr 18, 2020)

Simonkenton said:


> I have a sentimental attachment to the Sotz.  After reading so many reviews on this forum, four years ago I broke down and bought a Fiskars.    I hate to say it but the Fiskars is better than the Monster Maul.


I certainly don't disagree. My point is I rediscovered my old Monster Maul this spring since my log splitter is out of commission.  Eventually, I will get a Fiskars but until then the orange monster still works.


----------



## Simonkenton (Apr 19, 2020)

The Sotz works great!  It is a great maul.  The problem is the Sotz is so heavy.  So you can get the same result with less work with the Fiskars.


----------

